# possum poop



## unclemoustache (Nov 24, 2009)

Ones hatred for a particular species of God's animal kingdom is directly proportional to the size and odor of the poopie that one steps in. Despite its small stature, the oppossum ranks quite high on this list. For size, the possum poopie compares favorably with that of the human, and for odor I'm reminded of my youn...ger brother who, in the days of his youth, was able to clear large halls with a single messy diaper.

Having said that, I've got a possum continually pooping on my wood pile. He climbs up there under the tarp in the evening, poops all over it, and is gone by morning. I've tried bashing the little suckers head in with a pole (they don't move fast) but have not been successful, and don't want to rip my tarp. My brother (the stinky one I mentioned) suggested a nicel saucer of antifreeze. Your suggestions?


----------



## ray benson (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the same problem. But not sure if it is the racoon family, possum family or the woodchucks that live under our shed. They haven't damaged anything but the poo is irritating.


----------



## iowa (Nov 24, 2009)

I once took out a possum that was in my garage with a 9 iron. He was dead, and I hated it so much I gave him one more whack and the the 9 iron head fell off and so did his. What a mess though. :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 24, 2009)

iowa said:


> I once took out a possum that was in my garage with a 9 iron. He was dead, and I hated it so much I gave him one more whack and the the 9 iron head fell off and so did his. What a mess though. :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:




You killed a possum with a 9 iron? How old was he? FORE!?!?


----------



## TonyK (Nov 24, 2009)

I shot one in my living room once. It had come in through the cat door. My wife and I were on the couch and we wondered what the hell the cat was doing thowing its food all over the kitchen. Then we realized the cat was on the bottom of the couch looking at us. I got up and it ran from the kitchen into the living room. After several attempts to get it to just leave it broke bad on me and I had to defend myself. What a mess. The good side of it was that from then on when I told the cat to get off the table it moved right away.


----------



## Booshcat (Nov 24, 2009)

*Please don't put out anti-freeze*

You might kill all kinds of things other than the possum.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen the same poop in my building where I store my rough sawn lumber. If left long enough it turns to dust luckily.


----------



## oxbow (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a Gamo air rifle for disposal of vermin and troublesome critters. Shoots pellets at 1200fps, and is not very loud. Very good accuracy with a scope.


----------



## Laird (Nov 24, 2009)

A leg hold trap on the woodpile would work too unless you have some cats that you care for around.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 24, 2009)

a good dog will kill it fast


----------



## Burntime (Nov 24, 2009)

I did away with 2 with my splitting axe. One blow to the base of the skull and its lights out. Tossed it in the woods in the middle of winter. The coyotes had a possum-ka-bob!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 24, 2009)

moustache-

Sorry to say...you're stuck with them in your location.

possums are attracted to Swill:



> unclemoustache
> Location: SWIll.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 24, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> moustache-
> Sorry to say...you're stuck with them in your location.
> possums are attracted to Swill:




Hmmm, good point.
Fortunately, I think I can do something about that. If I change my listed location in my profile, do you think they'll go away? It might be worth a try.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 24, 2009)

oxbow said:


> I use a Gamo air rifle for disposal of vermin and troublesome critters. Shoots pellets at 1200fps, and is not very loud. Very good accuracy with a scope.



Ever shoot an opossum with it?
Reminds me of a thread we had going on the Airgun Letter's forum about ten years ago, entitled "Pogo Got No Off Switch".


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 24, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Hmmm, good point.
> Fortunately, I think I can do something about that. If I change my listed location in my profile, do you think they'll go away? It might be worth a try.



I'm sure that will go a long way towards ridding yourself of the segment of the possum population that is literate and has an internet connection.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Nov 24, 2009)

Try a little fly bait mixed with coke in a pie plate or dish. I know it does the job with coons and skunks, they dont go more than 20 or 30 feet. Just be aware it will have the same results with kitty and pooch.

EDIT-Be aware poisioning possums is illegal.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 24, 2009)

depending on where you are, a .22 using 'CB caps' or 'primer caps' might work. They have either none or almost no powder and rely on the primer material. velocity is decent for a very short range, out to say 30 ft then it drops really fast. Quite safe if you are on some acres. Since they are subsonic they are almost totally silent. In a long rifle it is click, pfffttt, thunk. Pistol there is quite a noise, and won't cycle the action. 

Shooting the buggers is the best control over what exactly you are taking out. Traps and poisons are non selective. I trapped a lot in high school and we had a three legged cat with no tail.....


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Nov 24, 2009)

I can sympathize with you - a raccoon family got into our motorhome and 'wintered' there. We ended up getting rid of the motorhome!

I dunno what would help for sure but maybe try mothballs scattered around/in the woodpile. Mothballs chased away the chipmunks that were digging tunnels under our front porch. A friend of ours had raccoon in their house attic - mothballs got 'em out.

Shari


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 24, 2009)

If you have Cats or Yapper dogs, traps and poison is outta the question.

The problem with shootin' any varmint is catching them in the act. It's fun and all, but an increadible waste of time that could be spent sleeping or training the Cat to kill possums.

Live trap is the only answer.
From there take a drive into the next town over, and find a residence with an Obama sign in the yard, and release the critter.
That way you know the Kind and gentle people will appreciate thier new friend, and it wont die a horrible death.

Or just pop it in the head with a .22 and add it to the compost heap.
Worms need to eat too!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## freemind (Nov 24, 2009)

When you mentioned it in anoterh thread I gave you advice that I would use. (not that I do, because that might be illegal  )

Golden Malrin fly bait and pepsi in a pie pan.

DO NOT use around dogs. Dogs will drink it too. Cats will not. 
 
You can find Goldin Malrin fly bait at a store like Rural King, TSC, Farm and fleet, or at your feed elevator.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 24, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Hmmm, good point.
> Fortunately, I think I can do something about that. If I change my listed location in my profile, do you think they'll go away? It might be worth a try.



You'll probably live longer, most accidents happen within 5 miles of home.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 24, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Try a little fly bait mixed with coke in a pie plate or dish. I know it does the job with coons and skunks, they dont go more than 20 or 30 feet. Just be aware it will have the same results with kitty and pooch.
> 
> EDIT-Be aware poisioning possums is illegal.



Not as illegal as the coke.


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 24, 2009)

.22 long rifle is my first choice. If you are in a 'burb or metro area, .22 CB cap......I guarantee your neighbor will never hear a thing. 


RD


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 24, 2009)

oxbow said:


> I use a Gamo air rifle for disposal of vermin and troublesome critters. Shoots pellets at 1200fps, and is not very loud. Very good accuracy with a scope.


Got the same rifle and it works for all kinds of unwanted critters. A 22 with shorts will do the trick too.


----------



## oxbow (Nov 24, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Ever shoot an opossum with it?
> Reminds me of a thread we had going on the Airgun Letter's forum about ten years ago, entitled "Pogo Got No Off Switch".



No opossums, but have killed raccoons with it. We use the Gamo mostly for squirrels. Where I live, firing a .22 in my backyard is not a problem, and that is what I normally use for bigger critters. I suggested the Gamo, because I know it will do the job, and is a lot quieter, if that is an issue.


----------



## "Spoon" (Nov 24, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> a good dog will kill it fast



I watched my dog catch a possum in my driveway. The possum was playing dead and my lab was chewing on him like nobody's business. You could hear the bones crunching. We went to the back for a minute and the dog came with us. When we returned the thing was gone. They are evil.

Now my terriers don't fool around they just eviserate it. You can't fake that. It would have probably tried to sneak off but they would not let it move until it was dead. Then they were not interested anymore. They must stink or something and not that good kind of dog wanting to roll around in it stink because the dogs did not touch it again.


----------



## "Spoon" (Nov 24, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> If you have Cats or Yapper dogs, traps and poison is outta the question.
> 
> The problem with shootin' any varmint is catching them in the act. It's fun and all, but an increadible waste of time that could be spent sleeping or training the Cat to kill possums.
> 
> ...



We used a live trap to catch several skunks under our church. Cat food in a live trap works well. Just a tip. always attach a long rope to the trap just in case you catch a skunk. We would drag the trap into the pond. It was the only way to dispatch the skunk without damaging the trap, getting sprayed, not risking rabies, and still relatively humane.


----------



## msvold (Nov 24, 2009)

*Lead Poisoning*

Many folks- Stihl sawing, motorseven, dingeryote, oxbow have said it - answer is lead poisoning. Mamma has told me to shoot on site any Possums on the property. Of course we have horses so Possum Poop disease or EPM which is transferred by the possum is extremely dangerous to the horses nervous system. I have a couple of 10/22's staged in the barn and on ATV so I can shoot them when I see them. 
Of course if you do decide to trap them - recommend following dingeryote's advice on where to drop them off. 

Good luck - I hope you kill that sucker.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 25, 2009)

Lots of good advice here. First off, my own woodpile night watchman isn't nearly so active as Avalanchers. She's a bit young and still in training. Keeps falling asleep on duty.







Still, she's got some spunk when awake. Why, she puked all over the kitchen rug not an hour ago, and then immediately got in a fight with her brother.

Anyway, I'm trying a certain method tonight. I won't say which one, in the event that it might be illegal, but suffice it to say, I took some precautions against accidental death of beloved animals. On the other hand, any dog that comes into my yard off-leash is asking for death anyway, especially if he's looking for the restroom.

I'll also leave my laptop on the woodpile tonight, so that the possum, should he be one of the literate ones, will see that I've changed my location from SwIll to S. IL. That might do it as well.

I'm not terribly opposed to shooting the .22 here in town, even though I'm only 3 blocks from the police station. I already did it a couple years ago in order to dispatch the neighbors catch when he was trying to trap squirrels. He didn't catch a squirrel, and wasn't about to go near the cage. I like Spoon's idea of relocating such animals. I wonder if there's a way to get the rope off after you move the cage, just to make things a little more interesting.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 25, 2009)

Came home about 10 pm and there was a possum right out my back door. Went and got the British 303 and told myself I would only shot him if he was still there but wouldn't go looking for him. Opened the back door and didn't see him. I was about to close the door and there he is, walking out from under the steps. He took about 3 steps out then stopped and turned to look at me. That was the last thing he ever saw. Made quite a mess of him.


----------



## Jan Itor (Nov 25, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Came home about 10 pm and there was a possum right out my back door. Went and got the British 303 and told myself I would only shot him if he was still there but wouldn't go looking for him. Opened the back door and didn't see him. I was about to close the door and there he is, walking out from under the steps. He took about 3 steps out then stopped and turned to look at me. That was the last thing he ever saw. Made quite a mess of him.



I fully support this kind of solution. The last possum that got into the lean-to off my chicken coop took 4 shots with the 12 gauge just to knock him off the rafter. He got one more dose of #4 shot on the ground, just out of spite.


----------



## msvold (Nov 25, 2009)

*Gr8Scott*

Yeah Baby - Good shooting gr8scott -A possum with a 7.62 round? Makes my day! The 303 is a 7.62 round isn't it?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 25, 2009)

msvold said:


> Yeah Baby - Good shooting gr8scott -A possum with a 7.62 round? Makes my day! The 303 is a 7.62 round isn't it?



It's a 303 round. It's the same as a 30/06 but not quite as much powder.


----------



## LipDawg (Nov 25, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Came home about 10 pm and there was a possum right out my back door. Went and got the British 303 and told myself I would only shot him if he was still there but wouldn't go looking for him. Opened the back door and didn't see him. I was about to close the door and there he is, walking out from under the steps. He took about 3 steps out then stopped and turned to look at me. That was the last thing he ever saw. Made quite a mess of him.



Wow! beautiful Enfield. The .303 ammo is a little spendy to be expending on mere possums, but there couldn't have been too much left to clean up.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 25, 2009)

LipDawg said:


> Wow! beautiful Enfield. The .303 ammo is a little spendy to be expending on mere possums, but there couldn't have been too much left to clean up.



That's not actually my gun but mine looks almost identical and is in pretty good shape too.

I bought a box of 200 rounds of surplus ammo and still have over 100 rounds of it left. It's old stuff but still works. Corrosive, so you have to clean gun after using right away. Funny, some of the rounds are a little slow. Squeeze trigger and hear: click,...... boom. About 1/4 - 1/2 second delay.

You made me go get my gun out and take a picture. Here's mine:


----------



## LipDawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Nica looking gun also. I haven't found any mil-surp ammo available lately. New is $18/box of 20. Ouch.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey, who's hijacking my thread??!?!

Actually, I used to have a 303 myself. Had a nice little kick to it. Mine was 'sporterized' though. I'd probably have never gotten rid of it had it been original. I also used the surplus ammo. Didn't seem to help my aim, though. Not sure if there is much help for that. Here's a couple pics of me, my dad, my dad-in-law, and two of my kids on a little shooting expedition last summer.










Notice the pistol my dad has? (Guy on the far left).


----------



## LipDawg (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a pistol like that. Range is terrible, but really tight groups up close


----------



## wampum (Nov 26, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> I'm sure that will go a long way towards ridding yourself of the segment of the possum population that is literate and has an internet connection.



This is a good point,you may have in your local,literate possums. If so just put up a No Possums Allowed sign. They should get the message,and this should solve your problem. For those that can't read just draw a picture of a Possum and put a circle with a slanted line through it. This should solve your problem.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 26, 2009)

wampum said:


> This is a good point,you may have in your local,literate possums. If so just put up a No Possums Allowed sign. They should get the message,and this should solve your problem. For those that can't read just draw a picture of a Possum and put a circle with a slanted line through it. This should solve your problem.



Dang, I should have thought of that before. Unfortunately, I put my laptop out there in the hopes that they would see the change, but I obviously have one of the illeterate possums, for he pooped all over the keyboard. What a mess. Maybe I'll try the "NO POSSUMS" sign with the slash.


----------



## wampum (Nov 26, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Dang, I should have thought of that before. Unfortunately, I put my laptop out there in the hopes that they would see the change, but I obviously have one of the illeterate possums, for he pooped all over the keyboard. What a mess. Maybe I'll try the "NO POSSUMS" sign with the slash.



We have literate Possums here. The road that goes past the front of our house is called Possum Hollow Road. They just can not dodge cars very well,there always seems to be one on the road smashed. I don't ever remember any in the wood pile. Hey if the sign doesn't work,just rename your road ma-be they will stay on the road.


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 26, 2009)

My favorite solution has always been 12 gage out to about 50 yards, beyond that, .308 with 180 gr. Gamekings. Always left them for the coyotes but dingeryote's idea is really appealing.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 26, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Notice the pistol my dad has? (Guy on the far left).



I noticed he failed to teach you not to point a gun at things you aren't intending to destroy, like maybe his head...


----------



## GlennG (Nov 27, 2009)

Fred dispatches possums, ground hogs, ferral cats, squirrels, raccoons, skunks etc. Half Lab half Rhodesian Ridgeback. Only gripe is he brings everything to the back porch as a present ( the Lab in him I guess ). He is trained to hunt upland bird and waterfowl. He is also in training for search and rescue/cadaver dog duty. Not bad for a mutt. 100lb killing tracking machine. He has been trained to leave deer alone. The dog is smarter than its owner.







Fred goes to work with me most days. He also carries firewood splits from he wood shed to the back porch. Here is Fred as a pup. He is almost 2 years now.






Nothing better than a great dog. When he`s not performing badass dog duties he is my wifes lapdog house pet. lol


----------



## wampum (Nov 27, 2009)

GlennG said:


> Fred dispatches possums, ground hogs, ferral cats, squirrels, raccoons, skunks etc. Half Lab half Rhodesian Ridgeback. Only gripe is he brings everything to the back porch as a present ( the Lab in him I guess ). He is trained to hunt upland bird and waterfowl. He is also in training for search and rescue/cadaver dog duty. Not bad for a mutt. 100lb killing tracking machine. He has been trained to leave deer alone. The dog is smarter than its owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice dog.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

wampum said:


> Nice dog.



+1

Hooray Fred!!


.


----------



## GlennG (Nov 27, 2009)

Hope your not tired of me boasting about Fred the wonder dog yet. Fred also kills fish like a grizzly bear. Crappy cell phone video but its worth seeing. I was out for a hike with Fred when he slammed his head in a pond quite ferociously , I pulled out my phone cause I figured something interesting was going on. Fred pulled out a 14" rainbow trout.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 27, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> You killed a possum with a 9 iron? How old was he? FORE!?!?





The flogging team will be at your house tomorrow at 9 AM. Please have yourself ready. It shouldn't take more than a few hours.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 27, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Here's a couple pics of me, my dad, my dad-in-law, and two of my kids on a little shooting expedition last summer.




Uh-oh. I see the younguns still have a bit of FOT syndrome. More training needed!


(*F*inger *O*n *T*rigger)


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 27, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Hey, who's hijacking my thread??!?!



Hey - are you the guy from Mythbusters? I LOVE your show. 

(And I also have the hugest crush on that Kerrie gal who works on the other project team. Please do give her my kindest regards.  )


----------



## wampum (Nov 27, 2009)

GlennG said:


> Hope your not tired of me boasting about Fred the wonder dog yet. Fred also kills fish like a grizzly bear. Crappy cell phone video but its worth seeing. I was out for a hike with Fred when he slammed his head in a pond quite ferociously , I pulled out my phone cause I figured something interesting was going on. Fred pulled out a 14" rainbow trout.



Freds a nice dog. But I imagine the fish warden will be over to check to see if his license is in order,after you posted that.


----------



## Kansas (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate everything the filthy critters leave behind! I have cats and they have a swinging hole in the garage door at the bottom I built so they have access but the foxs cant get in. 

The neighborhood possums have figured it out too-one way and in they come and then they chew the lower garage door seals and wall insulation trying to get back out that pisses me off to no end and they do stink too thats the other bad thing no doubt about it. 

I use a Remington pump .22 rifle with shorts in it and just kill them where I find them in the garage or around the wood pile etc its not pretty but it works better than some kind of poision they dont suffer as bad and its specific to the animal in question.

Kansas


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kansas said:


> I hate everything the filthy critters leave behind! I have cats and they have a swinging hole in the garage door at the bottom I built so they have access but the foxs cant get in.
> 
> The neighborhood possums have figured it out too-one way and in they come and then they chew the lower garage door seals and wall insulation trying to get back out that pisses me off to no end and they do stink too thats the other bad thing no doubt about it.
> 
> ...



I had a friend that had a radio remote operated cat door. The cat wore a small transmitter and the door only unlocked when he was near. I'd like to see the possums figure that one out. lol


----------



## Kansas (Nov 27, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> I had a friend that had a radio remote operated cat door. The cat wore a small transmitter and the door only unlocked when he was near. I'd like to see the possums figure that one out. lol



Lol now if we can figure out some way to remotely light them up when those dang possums are hiding behind hard to get to stuff we can clear the garage out quicker! 

Kansas


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 27, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> I noticed he failed to teach you not to point a gun at things you aren't intending to destroy, like maybe his head...



LOL! Actually there's a family joke that if dad ever dies within 50 miles of me, I'm out of his will. I took him on a grueling day-hike in the Beartooth Mountains, and we didn't get back until long after dark. Search and Rescue was even called out. There are other stories about his near-death experiences in my presence, but my brothers are rooting for me, saying that if I bump the old bugger off, they'll split the inheritance with me!! 





GlennG said:


> Fred dispatches possums, ground hogs, ferral cats, squirrels, raccoons, skunks etc. Half Lab half Rhodesian Ridgeback. The dog is smarter than its owner.



Sounds like a great dog, but seeing as how you posted him with a nice girl, I wouldn't insult her like that. He certainly is more successful at fishing than I am.





BlueRidgeMark said:


> The flogging team will be at your house tomorrow at 9 AM. Please have yourself ready. It shouldn't take more than a few hours.



Cool! Is that like the American Jumprope team? Those guys are awesome! I'll be ready!! :jester:





woodbooga said:


> Hey - are you the guy from Mythbusters? I LOVE your show.



Dang, I sure get compared with him a lot. His moustache droops down (like an old geezer), but mine is still strong and firm. (It's all in the wax, man.)


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 28, 2009)

> I had a friend that had a radio remote operated cat door. The cat wore a small transmitter and the door only unlocked when he was near. I'd like to see the possums figure that one out. lol



I'd hate to see what the Dogs would bring in if I had a dog door.

Took him 8 years, but Jake finally figured out how to catch woodchucks. Trust me, this was a big deal -- for years he was regularly embarrassed in his pursuit of them. 

Now if he'd just learn how to kill them instead of coming to the front door with a very live and very pissed off chuck for me to dispatch with a 22.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 28, 2009)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I'd hate to see what the Dogs would bring in if I had a dog door.



I had a cat that used to bring in snakes. One time he plopped a big live one on the bathroom mat. No big deal, for I'm not afraid of snakes, but when one is buck naked getting out of the shower and not expecting a live snake on the bath mat, one tends to exert ones self beyond one's normal physical limitations. That cat was also something of a family joke. He once jumped from the washing maching onto my dad's head as he was walking by. Scared the stuffing out of him, and won a few battle scars in the process. Ever since then that poor cat was called 'demon seed' by dad.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, That's good stuff. That cat rocks.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 28, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> He once jumped from the washing maching onto my dad's head as he was walking by. Scared the stuffing out of him, and won a few battle scars in the process. Ever since then that poor cat was called 'demon seed' by dad.



I think I'd have called him, "Dead cat!". 


I came home from leave one time, stayed at my parent's house. They had a new kitten, maybe 10 or 12 weeks old. That really cute age. That thing would walk along the back of the sofa and pounce on your head. 

He liked climbing the curtains too, which made his stay there very short.


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 28, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Dang, I sure get compared with him a lot. His moustache droops down (like an old geezer), but mine is still strong and firm. (It's all in the wax, man.)



Yeah. I guess he's more walrusly. 

Whereas yours has more of a barbershop quartet thing going on.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 28, 2009)

six pack of beer and a .22.


----------



## chewy78 (Nov 28, 2009)

freemind said:


> When you mentioned it in anoterh thread I gave you advice that I would use. (not that I do, because that might be illegal  )
> 
> Golden Malrin fly bait and pepsi in a pie pan.
> 
> ...



we use that same recipe at our farm.


----------



## slofr8 (Nov 29, 2009)

GlennG said:


> Fred dispatches possums, ground hogs, ferral cats, squirrels, raccoons, skunks etc. Half Lab half Rhodesian Ridgeback. Only gripe is he brings everything to the back porch as a present ( the Lab in him I guess ). He is trained to hunt upland bird and waterfowl. He is also in training for search and rescue/cadaver dog duty. Not bad for a mutt. 100lb killing tracking machine. He has been trained to leave deer alone. The dog is smarter than its owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took me a minute to find Fred in the first photo. 
Just kidding. Nice dog.
Dan.


----------



## GlennG (Nov 30, 2009)

slofr8 said:


> Took me a minute to find Fred in the first photo.
> Just kidding. Nice dog.
> Dan.



She`ll take that compliment. Dog is 2 years, wife is 42 years, tree(Quercus alba) was 212 years , surprised no one noticed the tree....


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Nov 30, 2009)

What treeDog?? 









































































Just kidding.:hmm3grin2orange: Your a lucky guy, nice looking wife


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 27, 2009)

Just chased the possum away from my trash. I guess that sucker didn't like the lime-flavored antifreeze I left for him. He's probably been pooping up a storm on my woodpile under the tarp. I haven't checked in a while. Back to square one, now. Perhaps I ought to try those quiet .22's somebody mentioned.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 27, 2009)

Use it as a wood supplement thats what they cook on in Africa. Just dry it like the rest of the pile and in the stove it goes, waa laa free heat. It seems to me your just not green enough. Some power plants are burning waste from sewage treatment plants.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 27, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Hey, who's hijacking my thread??!?!
> 
> Actually, I used to have a 303 myself. Had a nice little kick to it. Mine was 'sporterized' though. I'd probably have never gotten rid of it had it been original. I also used the surplus ammo. Didn't seem to help my aim, though. Not sure if there is much help for that. Here's a couple pics of me, my dad, my dad-in-law, and two of my kids on a little shooting expedition last summer.
> 
> ...



That dude with the beard may very well "get it" (Shot)


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 27, 2009)

How come it looks like you're pointing a gun at your father-in-law in both pictures.


----------



## piper (Dec 27, 2009)

have something getting into the horse feed i set out the live trap put in a small colored box for bait and catch a opossum. wife asks if i was going to shoot it in the trap, no i will just let it out and shoot as it comes out. not wanting to get blood all over the trap and might hit a peace of wire and damage the trap. turn the trap over to let opossum out door did not fall down ithen kicked the trap, door comes open opossum runs out faster than i thought it would shot two times with my pistol and missed it jamed on the third time.try to watch where the opossum goes and put another shell in then loose sight of the opossum :censored: reset the trap catch a different one the next night shoot this one in the cage and just warsh it out. opossum (1) me (1) reset the trap.


----------



## Junkfxr (Dec 27, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> Just chased the possum away from my trash. I guess that sucker didn't like the lime-flavored antifreeze I left for him. He's probably been pooping up a storm on my woodpile under the tarp. I haven't checked in a while. Back to square one, now. Perhaps I ought to try those quiet .22's somebody mentioned.



Oh man, don't put antifreeze out for any animal. Have you ever seen what it does to an animal? It ain't pretty. They don't just go away and die slowy, it's a rather long, drawn out, violent, spastic, filled with convultions death. Somebody antifreezed one of our dogs several years ago, that's how I know. Even as much as I don't like possums, groundhogs, and coyotes, I wait untill I can get a shot at them so that it's quick and humane.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 27, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> How come it looks like you're pointing a gun at your father-in-law in both pictures.



None of your business. 




Junkfxr said:


> Oh man, don't put antifreeze out for any animal. Have you ever seen what it does to an animal? It ain't pretty. They don't just go away and die slowy, it's a rather long, drawn out, violent, spastic, filled with convultions death. Somebody antifreezed one of our dogs several years ago, that's how I know. Even as much as I don't like possums, groundhogs, and coyotes, I wait untill I can get a shot at them so that it's quick and humane.



Yeah, you're probably right. I don't like to make an animal suffer long. I didn't realize what it did to them. Maybe I'll try the .22, and hope my neighbors don't call the police. After all, the station is only 3 blocks away.

Or, I could use my neighbor's trap. I forgot that option. But then I'll still have to shoot the stinker, unless I do a Terri Schiavo on him, and I wouldn't do that to an animal. (It's sick that someone would do it to a human.)


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 27, 2009)

unclemoustache said:


> None of your business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is another option.

Live trap the little monster, and take him for a ride.
Pop 'em outside city limits so ya don't get nailed with a citation or worse.

Or...
as suggested before, just release the critter a mile or two away, and preferably near a dwelling that is displaying any Obama worshiping banners.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## oxbow (Dec 28, 2009)

*Time to stop fooling around*

Get one of these:

http://www.gamousa.com/product.aspx?product=Whisper&productID=234

In plain English, it's a 1200fps (supersonic) pellet rifle with built in silencer.
If I ever wear out my GAMO, I will replace it with the Whisper.

Here's a pic of my "NRA Commemorative" model (no noise dampener)


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 28, 2009)

hey all ever seen one of these close up ? 






it was crossing the street when i was pulling in the drive way one day scared the fed ex guy when he rounded the corner and saw me with the 12 gauge shotgun 

pointed at the above creature 

yep it was a rattler 

one shot is all it took


----------



## Longshot (Dec 29, 2009)

Zero tolerance!


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 20, 2010)

You may be pleased to know that the offending possum has been dispatched. He crawled inside my garbage can and couldn't get out, so I put the lid on. Garbage day came and he got dumped in the truck with the rest of the trash. He's probably dining well in the middle of the landfill now. Or maybe crushed to death. Or maybe he escaped and is on his way back here - it's a 30 mile walk.

Now I need to figure out a way to control my cats' excessive pooping problems....


----------



## oxbow (Jan 20, 2010)

Does the cat go in the garbage can?


----------

